

Need help publishing a OSS HackerNews app for Windows Phone 7 - mariusmg
http://hackernews.codeplex.com/
<p><pre><code>  I have created a open source WP7 app for browsing HN easier and i need help publishing it to the WP7 Marketplace (can't do it myself because i'm from Romania and can't create a developer account).
  So if you have a WP7 account and want to help please reply.</code></pre>
======
storm
Wow, does this unassuming post really constitute an appropriate venue for the
old axe-grinding platform snark? Find something better to do with your Sunday
afternoon, gents.

Marius, we're a small shop with 4 apps on the marketplace, and we'd be happy
to help - will drop you a line.

------
jf
For what it's worth, I would love to get patches to my open source Hacker News
app. (<https://github.com/jpf/hacker-news-wp7>)

------
smilliken
Hi Marius, I have a handset and have published an app on the marketplace. Send
me an email (in profile) if you need to test on a unit or have any questions.

------
stevedekorte
This is nice - can we get the iPhone version UI to look this good?

------
tropin
Why don't you just send a copy of the app by email to the other two WP7
owners?

~~~
sandipc
I don't have much faith in WP7 becoming a major mobile platform either, but I
can't say that this type of comment really contributes anything on HN

~~~
tropin
Yep, but a karma-whoring comment pointing out an obvious troll contributes a
lot, congratulations.

~~~
storm
Really guy? Did you read the guidelines and FAQ before you decided to start
threadshitting here? Or you just don't care either way?

